

Net Neutrality: A Better Way to Keep the Net Open and Accessible - zmmz
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/16/technology/16iht-CACHE16.html?src=busln

======
zmmz
For those not subscribed, google search does the trick:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=A+Better+Way+to+Kee...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=A+Better+Way+to+Keep+the+Net+Open+and+Accessible)

------
uuoc
Please don't post NYTimes links that hit the paywall.

